# heartworm positive



## dizplanner (Jan 1, 2012)

So a dog that we adopted about 2 years ago has tested positive for heart worms. She is almost 3 years old, a very calm Maremma, and has 2 goats that she watches. I had a feeling something was going on and we got the positive test results yesterday. I have been giving her heartworm preventative, but she was a bit sneaky on swallowing it and I know there have been times where I thought she spit it out but I couldn't find it and be sure. Yes, I was not always as careful as I should have been, but I've learned my lesson of course. We have had dogs for years and it was always something that we tried to protect against, but had never heard of anyone's dog actually getting them. So....has anyone successfully treated by just doing the Heartguard and waiting for the adult worms to die? I just can't imagine trying to keep her penned up for a month+ and put her through the shots. The vet even ended up agreeing that for a dog like her, this might be our best option--just treat with the Heartguard. Just wondered if anyone else has been through this. Thanks!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

There are pros and cons to the "slow kill" method (i.e. using ivermectin to kill the immature worms in the bloodstream while waiting for the adult worms living in the heart to die off). 

If you've had problems getting the dog to take pills in the past, are you 100% sure you can get her to take them now? If not, you can get a bottle of 1% ivermectin labelled for livestock and use that in place of the Heartguard pills. Dosage is 1cc per 100 pounds, given ORALLY, being careful not to overdose the dog! It tastes nasty thou, so you may not have any better luck with that then you had with the pills :shrug:

If you can't get either the pills or the liquid into her, you'll have to do the shots.

Good luck!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, used ivermectin, took over 12 months to clear up.
It is the active ingredient in Heartgard, You can often buy it on sale for $3.00 a syringe, that will treat 1250lbs of animal---100lb dog for a year.
There are some pics on here somewhere (guard animal forum) that I posted up explaining the syringe and the markings weight ect
Good luck


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The horse paste that is 1.87% ivermectin with no other parasitides is $3.99 at tsc. Each mark is 50 lbs worth of meds and the dog, human, cow and horse doses are all the same. This is given orally and can be put into a treat. I cured myself of the human equivalent of sarcoptic mange, known as scabies (gotten at a cheap motel that seemed very clean) with the ivermectin horse paste mentioned above. It doesn't taste bad. Ivermectin is used on humans in third world countries and is not a dangerous drug given the breed has no sensitivity to it (collies for example, should never be given ivermectin). I used to inject my dogs with ivomec as a preventive for a variety of different parasites including heartworms. Injected, Ivomec also cures sarcoptic mange. The injection stings a little but was well tolerated by all the dogs I've dosed.

I've never treated for an actual heart worm infestation. It seems that the highest risk would be too many dying off at one time, which would depend on the present load maybe.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it the Heartguard that your dog wouldn't take? If it was, you could try Tri-Heart or Iverhart, which are generic Heartguard, only in chewable pills. The advantage is, if your dog doesn't like them, they're easier to hide in food, or use a pill popper and give it that way. The slow kill is a viable alternative to the shots, it just takes longer, and is usually only done if there is a light burden, because the heavier the burden, the more likely there can be heart damage before all the adults die.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

We foster dogs, and when we get in a hw+ dog we normally start the dog on antibiotics (doxycycline) and heartguard to start killing off the babies. Then we've done the full treatment. I've seen dogs treated with heartguard - it takes longer but if that is what will work better for your dog it is still a good way to go in my opinion. The full treatment is painful and nasty, but they are usually negative within 4-6 months. I keep my fosters 'calm' but I don't kennel them all day/night by any means. But they don't get walks - with the patrolling your dog does it probably would be more dangerous for him to be on the full treatment.

Good luck


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Or We use the ivamec for swine. 1cc per 50 lbs of dog. Not sure, but i belive that it is safe at extremly percent over, if the animal is healthy. We have had dogs that take it right down and others that hate it and slober alot afterwords. Seem to do well if mixed with a little chicken broth.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

One of my vets recommends using the once a month to kill off the babies. This is to protect other dogs from getting heartworm, the babies will not grow up while in the original host animal. Heartworms only live a couple of years, they will die even if you don't medicate.

With the liquid ivermectin, I either squirt it into the back of the mouth with a needless syringe, or onto food. Sheep love the taste, can't say for a dog.


----------

